

Factorial function as a limerick - marketer
http://www.limerickdb.com/?376

======
aston
If you like that, you'll really like this: <http://www.limerickdb.com/?269>

~~~
xirium
You may also enjoy <http://www.limerickdb.com/?77> and
<http://www.limerickdb.com/?103>

~~~
omouse
A+++ would limerick again.

